# NC Wahoo & Dolphin



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got back from our place in Hatteras Village( hope its still there in a few days, go away Dorian! ) Thought I'd share a few pics from last week. Sea conditions were nice later in the week, which gave us the opportunity to get offshore a couple times.The Wahoo bite was really starting to turn on, with a nice class of fish. No real bruiser's yet, but we should see them in October. Dolphin was still decent as well, with some nice gaffer's still around. Hope to get back down in 5 or 6 weeks. Flounder fishing was decent and there were lots of trout and blues around as too.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

nice! Did you charter or own boat? And if you don't mind when is the best time of year to fish there? Thanx


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

We fish out of our own boats and fish out of Hatteras inlet. We keep our Sailfish and Carolina Skiff there full time. Fishing wise, it really depends on what you are looking for. A late May early June trip would be an overall good choice, giving you a shot at Dolphin, Blackfin and occasional Yellowfin tuna, scattered Wahoo and Billfish( Sailsfish and Blue Marlin)If you want big gaffer dolphin, then end of April thru May provides consistent action on big fish. The dolphin fishing will hold thru the summer but the fish tend be smaller. Sailfish start to show up in June and are around all summer into early fall. There are always Blackfin tuna around, but the really nice ones( citation size 20 + lbs) are caught generally in late Feb/March vertical jigging on the various rock piles. As in my original post, the Wahoo fishing starts to pic up in August and will get better thru September and October. The big King Mackerel get going in October well into November. Great Cobia fishing inshore starting in late April thru beginning of June as they migrate to the Chesapeake Bay. Surf fishing for big Red Drum is awesome in April and again in the fall. There is always just so much to do, it would be hard not to find something you would like.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx! Wow that place sounds awesome for fishing! Do you have a recommendation on a charter there?


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are a couple marina's located in Hatteras. The charter captains are very knowledgeable and work together to put their charters on fish. If the troll bite is slow, they will break out the fishing gear for bottom fishing for Amberjack, Triggerfish, Vermillion snapper & Black Sea Bass. Here's a couple links.

https://www.hatterasharbor.com/offshore-fleet
Check out the above link and you can check out their fishing reports page, and see who's catching what.

https://www.hatteraslanding.com/charter-specs-pricing

Hope this helps


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanx!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice fish! Especially the dolphin! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice dolphin. I’m hungry now.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

slab nabbit said:


> Just got back from our place in Hatteras Village( hope its still there in a few days, go away Dorian! ) Thought I'd share a few pics from last week. Sea conditions were nice later in the week, which gave us the opportunity to get offshore a couple times.The Wahoo bite was really starting to turn on, with a nice class of fish. No real bruiser's yet, but we should see them in October. Dolphin was still decent as well, with some nice gaffer's still around. Hope to get back down in 5 or 6 weeks. Flounder fishing was decent and there were lots of trout and blues around as too.
> View attachment 320535
> View attachment 320537
> View attachment 320541
> View attachment 320543





slab nabbit said:


> Just got back from our place in Hatteras Village( hope its still there in a few days, go away Dorian! ) Thought I'd share a few pics from last week. Sea conditions were nice later in the week, which gave us the opportunity to get offshore a couple times.The Wahoo bite was really starting to turn on, with a nice class of fish. No real bruiser's yet, but we should see them in October. Dolphin was still decent as well, with some nice gaffer's still around. Hope to get back down in 5 or 6 weeks. Flounder fishing was decent and there were lots of trout and blues around as too.
> View attachment 320535
> View attachment 320537
> View attachment 320541
> View attachment 320543


I’m usually down at the inlet throwing metal for blues. Occasionally we’ll go with Steve Gwinn “Hang On” charters inshore to site cast for reds. He’s been at Hatteras Marina for a long time. Heading down in a couple of weeks. Nothing like it.


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

We will be back down 10/15 thru 10/27. We got lucky, no Hurricane damage to the boats or to our property.


----------

